# Ancient metal clamps



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought this was interesting....

http://www.anomalies-unlimited.com/Clamps.html

(excerpt

Many of the huge stones and megaliths used to make temples and
structures - stones so large that even today we'd have no way to move them - were joined together with metal clamps. It was thought the clamps were brought to the structures where a hole was carved for them to be placed.

Recent scans using electron microscopes reveal a different story - the metal was poured, molten, into pre-carved indentations - meaning a portable smelter was used which could move from section to section as needed. Since the clamps often link two huge slabs or blocks of stone, you have to wonder - if it's a mystery how 447 tonne stones were quarried, moved and put in place - how were two done? A much more advanced level of technology than the "main stream" ever gave to Pre-Columbian man.

Very few of the clamps have survived but analysis of those from Pre-Columbian South America show them to be made of a very unusual alloy - 2.05% arsenic, 95.15% copper, 0.26% iron, 0.84% silicon and 1.70% nickel. There is no source nickel anywhere in Bolivia. Also the rare alloy of nickel-bronze-arsenic requires extremely high temperatures. The Puma Punka brackets holes, when analyzed, showed platinum, a metal which only melts at 1753 C and aluminum, which supposedly wasn't discovered and produced in quantity until the 19th century.

The most interesting fact is that these clamps were used all over the world. How did this technique and the knowledge find it's way to Egypt, Pre-Columbian Peru and Cambodia, thousands of years and tens of
thousands of miles apart? What is the common thread, or who was the common teacher?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

It kind of make one think about what has been lost through time, how some cultrual groups lasted to a thousand years and others only 200 yrs.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

ALIENS

The outer space kind


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> ALIENS
> 
> The outer space kind


Makes more sense than anything else, doesn't it?


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Funny how mainstream media doesnt like to talk about these things, like the giant battery chambers in the pyramids that produced power, or the advanced mathmatics, astrology, surgeries, the list goes on. It seems the ancients werent as primitive as they are often portrayed.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Very interesting. Makes one wonder.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It certainly makes you wonder, with all the petroglyphs depicting flying saucer type objects.

Then again on the other hand, maybe....

Hassell told them...he's been around since Moby Dick was a sardine.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

wow Hassell, that's a long time....LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow someone is older than me ! LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Time Travel...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

HA !! Unfortunately there are still quite a few older then me, and the fishing wasn't to bad on YD's ark !! OH and it is an interesting topic.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wondered how long it would be before you saw this....


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

And how they cut the stone is amazing as well! I read somewhere, or saw on a T V program, that we don't have anything that can cut stone that precisely today. The whole process is amazing!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yup, you see this a lot down in Puru and all through the Yucitan, as far north as Mexico City. I was not aware of this in Cambodia, but stands to reason, those sneaky little grey buggers can really get around. Huh!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Gray ?? I thought they were suppose to be Green, wait that is Martians !


----------

